# How do you clean your dehydrator trays?



## dougmays (Mar 15, 2011)

i have a Open Country dehydrator from Bass Pro that i dry veggies, peppers, and meats on. I haven't found a convenient and thorough way to clean it because the trays are bigger then my sink. 

How do you guys clean yours? soak them in large plastic containers and rinse off? i wanna make sure i get all meat residue out to prevent contamination. 

thanks in advance


----------



## chef willie (Mar 15, 2011)

I also have small sinks but I'm fortunate I can take mine to work and run them through the commercial dishwasher. For home maybe go with shallow plastic containers and use the 3 sink method outside.....one for wash/soak, one for rinse and one with a sanitizer solution then let air dry.


----------



## uncle_lar (Mar 15, 2011)

I put mine in the dish washer


----------



## chef willie (Mar 15, 2011)

uncle_lar said:


> I put mine in the dish washer


Thats way to obvious....LMAO....I was thinking he didn't have a DW. At least I hope he doesn't have a DW, if he does I gave him bad advice


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 15, 2011)

I go the dishwasher route as well. Just stack 2-4 of them right on top of each other just like you do on the dehydrator.


----------



## garyinmd (Mar 15, 2011)

I also use the dishwasher.  Just to be sure they don't deform I usually do not use the heat/dry cycle, might be too hot for some items.


----------



## meateater (Mar 15, 2011)

After the dog licks them clean I run them through the DW. ;)


----------



## roller (Mar 15, 2011)

Dishwasher...


----------



## dougmays (Mar 16, 2011)

LOL i do have a dishwasher but they are to tall (standing sideways) for the DW.  I did think about putting them in laying down but i though i'd have to do one at a time.  Never thought of stacking them like they do in the dehydrator in the DW but that's a good idea.  i could probably get away with washing 3 at a time. 

i just didn't think that would clean them all the way though but might try that tonight!

if not i'll try the 3 stage deal....

thanks everyone


----------



## dw01 (Mar 22, 2011)

Many dishwashers will allow you to remove the top tray, unless the upper wash sprayer is part of the upper drawer tray. If the washer is not part of the tray, pull out the upper drawer to the stop and lift up on the front of the drawer. You'll be able to easily tell if it can removed easily. it gives me 9 or 10 inches in height and the trays all fit standing on edge and leaned against the side.

Good luck.

dw01


----------



## dougmays (Mar 23, 2011)

thanks for all the posts...i am using my dishwasher now and just stacking 1 load with 3 trays and then another with 2.  so 2 loads to wash but much easier then hand washing!

thanks


----------



## daveomak (Mar 23, 2011)

Check the material of your racks. If they are polycarbonate/lexan, I would not use the dishwasher soap. It is an alkaline soap and polycarbonate does not do well in that environment. It cracks and crazes. You could try hot water only and no drying cycle.


----------

